
Under time pressure, people tell us what we want to hear - EndXA
https://www.psychologicalscience.org/news/releases/under-time-pressure-people-tell-us-what-we-want-to-hear.html
======
harimau777
This reminds me of the findings that torture doesn't work because people just
tell the torturer what they want to hear.

------
bradknowles
More accurately, they tell us what they think we want to hear.

